# A/C problems



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

did Nssan ever have problems with their A/C keeping charge mine has never worked right ever since i bought it


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

rip it out, a compresor costs way to much (trust me), that is if you can handle the heat.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i just put one in 1yr ago would i gain any thing if i took it out


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Have had absolutely no problems...



98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *did Nssan ever have problems with their A/C keeping charge mine has never worked right ever since i bought it *


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Mines ICE cold if I get out when muines on full blast my glasses fog up


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

if i had a leak where would it most likley be


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Could be anywhere... most likely place... a connection fitting.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

when i get my UR pully friday i will just leave off the a/c belt


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

In Louisville, Kentucky your're gonna leave the belt off in the summer!... lol... good luck.



98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *when i get my UR pully friday i will just leave off the a/c belt *


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i havent had a/c for 2 years now so i might as well


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

no make that 3yrs would i gain any hp with out that belt maybe 2-3hp


----------

